# Juwel Background



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Where can I buy a juwel background like the one pictured (i think its a juwel) in north america? Everything I find on the net is in europe.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Where can I buy a juwel background like the one pictured (i think its a juwel) in north america? Everything I find on the net is in europe.


 Im sure you can ship it from europe, but i know aquascape sells some nice 3d backgrounds. 3d backgrounds cost a couple hundred bucks for nice ones though


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah I seen them at AS when I went there but they're wide and I want to have as much room as I can. They have a slimline version buy its only 22" high.
I would like to try to avoid the crazy shipping charges from europe.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Yeah I seen them at AS when I went there but they're wide and I want to have as much room as I can. They have a slimline version buy its only 22" high.
> I would like to try to avoid the crazy shipping charges from europe.


I would ask about shipping as i cant see it being that bad for foam.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i had the link, but i found it by googling 3d back ground and do you search
the site had everything pertaining to them, was great


----------

